# Seal colourpoint and white British Shorthair kitten



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi everyone , not been on for a while , just popping in to let you all meet Porsha ..





































































































































aint she a beaut !


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Guess im still getting used to the changes on here lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photos and she is a stunning girl :Cat Nice to see you on here again too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photos and she is a stunning girl :Cat Nice to see you on here again too


it hasnt half changed hasnt it, im like a re born newbie haha


----------

